#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Schüssler-Salze - Nebenwirkungen in Form von Rosazea? >

## Juli

Hallo, 
ich nehme seit einiger Zeit die Schüssler-Salze Nr. 10 morgens 2 Tbl., Nr. 6 mittags 2 Tbl. und abends Nr. 9, ebenfalls 2 Tbl., da ich gelesen habe, daß dies zur Entschlackung, Entgiftung und Reinigung sinnvoll sei.
Seltsamerweise habe ich ein paar Tage nach Beginn der Einnahmen einen rosazea-ähnlichen Ausschlag von der Nase über das Kinn bekommen. Es sind keine Pickel, sondern nur mit Flüssigkeit gefüllte Pusteln, die sich immer wieder entwickeln. Ich habe vom Arzt ein Metronidazol-Gel und Skid-Tbl. bekommen - nützen aber beide nichts... Kann das mit den Salzen zusammen hängen? Was wäre eine sinnvolle Therapie?
Danke für eine rasche Antwort! 
Juli

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Juli,  
zuerst zu den Schüssler-Salzen: Sie nehmen jeweils äußerst geringe Mengen der Chemikalien Natriumsulfat (Nr.10), Kaliumsulfat (Nr.6) und Natriumphosphat (Nr.9) zu sich.  
Alle diese Verbindungen haben auch Zulassungen als Lebensmittelzusatzstoffe, und es ist ziemlich sicher, dass Sie über die normale Nahrung wesentlich höhere Konzentration zuführen, als per Schüssler-Tablette.  
Soweit bekannt ist, verfügt keiner der Stoffe über ein hohes Allergiepotential.  
Natriumphosphat reagiert zwar in wässriger Lösung basisch, könnte deshalb Hautreizungen auslösen, was aber in der von Ihnen verwendeten minimalen Konzentration kaum wahrscheinlich ist. 
Um eine allergische Reaktion auszuschließen empfiehlt es sich aber, einfach die Zufuhr der Schüssler-Salze zu stoppen, bis der Ausschlag abgeheilt ist, und zu schauen, ob bei einer erneuten Einnahme die gleiche Reaktion auftritt. 
Wie es aber aussieht, ist Ihr Arzt sowieso der Auffassung, dass es sich um eine bakterielle Infektion handelt. 
Insgesamt spricht kaum etwas dafür, dass zwischen der Zufuhr von Schüssler-Salz  (so unsinnig sie auch ist), und der Hauterkrankung ein kausaler Zusammenhang besteht.

----------


## Juli

Hallo Pianoman,
danke für die offene und ausführliche Antwort.
Vor allem "Frau" meint ja immer etwas gegen vorzeitiges Altern tun zu müssen (Anti-Falten, schöne Haut etc.). Deswegen habe ich die Salze gekauft... Werd jetzt mal aussetzen, dann seh ich ja, ob's besser wird! 
Übrigens, ich hatte noch nie Hautprobleme - weder Pickel, noch Ausschlag... Paradox, oder :Huh?: 
Herzliche Grüße
Juli

----------


## segeln

Passt dieser Beitrag nicht besser ins Hauptforum?
Hier ist "Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet".
Weder geht es um DIE AM noch um eine kritische Betrachtung. 
segeln

----------

